# Brown Recluse Spider



## blackmaskelong

have any body heard of them yet? well I got a adult female found her in my shed. I will get pics once I find my cam but I am keeping her as a pet she is right now in the process of making a nest for her babys she is getting ready to lay some eggs. but if anybody is going to hte expo I am bringing her to show people I know so if anybody wants to see her I will have her just pm me your number and I will call you up...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

How did you find her in the shed? Theres no wild brown recluse spiders in Ontario.

"Despite many rumors to the contrary, the brown recluse spider has not established itself in California, nor Canada."


----------



## blackmaskelong

they are 100% comfermed in ontario. I have one and referd in to ones on the net and it's 100% the same, plus spiders have 8 eyes this one has 6.

and I found her when I seen this big fat belly with a small body looked closer and knew what it was. they have big teeth for little spider....


----------



## NegativeSpin

The only thing I know is you would rather get lime disease than get bitten by that spider.


----------



## blackmaskelong

I am wanting to test the venom on rodents to see it's effect on them I will record it for sure


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Holy sh*t those things are loose in ontario? Kill yours and all of its babies then right away man. Plus isnt that one of the most venomous spiders in the world why the hell do you have it? Didnt you lose like a centipede or something in your room back when, what if you lose this thing?


----------



## blackmaskelong

I have to get picsup to show you all.... lost my cam will find it soon, but I know it's the most dangerous spider in canada and USA and I got one lol yes I lost my cent then found it lol but hey I found this out side in my back yard so I am sure there are others in my house, sucks I have a bosc that will eat anything that moves I will have to for sure have screen on every hold in her new tank....


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Pet Spider Kills It's Owner- Toronto Sun


----------



## ChilDawg

http://www.cfpc.ca/cfp/2004/aug/vol50-aug-cme-1.asp

As of 2002, there weren't brown recluses in Canada...


----------



## kamikazi

speakyourmind said:


> Holy sh*t those things are loose in ontario? Kill yours and all of its babies then right away man. Plus isnt that one of the most venomous spiders in the world why the hell do you have it? Didnt you lose like a centipede or something in your room back when, what if you lose this thing?


I second that.....Kill it and it's babies....Genocide them if we have to!..

btw, did i mention that i suffer from Arachnaphobia? he he he....

kami!


----------



## SERRAPYGO

"Loxosceles" shouldn't be in your neck of the woods. I'd love to see a picture...I'm not doubting you, I'm just intruiged by this.

By the way, the recluse bite is rarely deadly unless you are very old or sickly. It's no Sydney Funnel Web...or even Black Widow. It can cause some damage to flesh though.


----------



## john1634

kill it. one of my friends got bit on the back of the neck by one and he got it taken care of at the hospital but where the bite was it ate away ate the skin and got really bad. I hate spiders not to mention rucluses and blackwidows. they are very common in TN and can do alot of damage even if it doesnt kill you. you wont forget the bite and truama. i say burn the web and any evidence of the spider and any babies. Or throw the spider in the shed and torch the place. if it is a recluse you dont want more around


----------



## psychofish

Captive Herps said:


> I am wanting to test the venom on rodents to see it's effect on them I will record it for sure


Your better off not playing with things you dont know about.. If it is a Recluse you dont want to get tagged by it, 
I wouldnt want it to have babies in my house, they could get out very very easily then you have a huge problem on your hands.


----------



## blackmaskelong

I took it to the expo on sunday and showed a buddy well tuned out it was somthing else with simaliar effect to the recluse, anyways I got my self a pink bird eater holy crap it eats anything and it will beome big, and I picked my self up a tokoyo geco nasty as f*ck lol and a little lizard that looked like a tegu and he is super friendly and interactive, to add on to that a frog it's a endless pit lol I will get pics when I find my cam....


----------



## timmy

Captive Herps said:


> I took it to the expo on sunday and showed a buddy well tuned out it was somthing else with simaliar effect to the recluse, anyways I got my self a pink bird eater holy crap it eats anything and it will beome big, and I picked my self up a tokoyo geco nasty as f*ck lol and a little lizard that looked like a tegu and he is super friendly and interactive, to add on to that a frog it's a endless pit lol I will get pics when I find my cam....


All this topic and you thought for sure it was a recluse. Next time!


----------



## Bawb2u

Captive Herps said:


> I took it to the expo on sunday and showed a buddy well tuned out it was somthing else with simaliar effect to the recluse, anyways I got my self a pink bird eater holy crap it eats anything and it will beome big, and I picked my self up a *tokoyo* geco nasty as f*ck lol and *a little lizard that looked like a tegu* and he is super friendly and interactive, to add on to that a frog it's a endless pit lol I will get pics when I find my cam....
























Just a quick idea. Instead of buying animals that you don't have a clue about, either in name or care, spend some money on some books to learn about reptiles. You are giving all responsible reptile keepers a bad name. I was willing to help you at first with some of your questions but now just seing you post makes me feel sick.


----------



## Gibbus

I agree 100% with all the comments. He needs to do research on the animals he is purchasing.


----------



## Mettle

Bawb2u said:


> I took it to the expo on sunday and showed a buddy well tuned out it was somthing else with simaliar effect to the recluse, anyways I got my self a pink bird eater holy crap it eats anything and it will beome big, and I picked my self up a *tokoyo* geco nasty as f*ck lol and *a little lizard that looked like a tegu* and he is super friendly and interactive, to add on to that a frog it's a endless pit lol I will get pics when I find my cam....
























Just a quick idea. Instead of buying animals that you don't have a clue about, either in name or care, spend some money on some books to learn about reptiles. You are giving all responsible reptile keepers a bad name. I was willing to help you at first with some of your questions but now just seing you post makes me feel sick.
[/quote]

Wise words - re: learning before buying. It goes with any purchase, really. You wouldn't randomly buy a car without some knowledge. Or a house. The same thing goes for animals - dogs, cats, fish, reptiles. Not to mention arachnids.

Do you have them set up in proper enclosures at least?


----------



## Bawb2u

Mettle said:


> Do you have them set up in proper enclosures at least?


 He doesn't even know what he has, so the odds that he has any clue how to house them aren't very good. Man, I wish sometimes that there were tests people had to take before being allowed to buy herps. Seriously, it's people like him that drove me out of the wholesale/retail end of the hobby. I just couldn't stand dealing with "collectors" anymore. I have the utmost respect for people that do research, build appropriate enclosures and keep animals in a manner approximating a realistic environment but for every ONE of them there are literally HUNDREDS of jackasses like him.


----------



## dark FrOsT

Bawb2u said:


> I took it to the expo on sunday and showed a buddy well tuned out it was somthing else with simaliar effect to the recluse, anyways I got my self a pink bird eater holy crap it eats anything and it will beome big, and I picked my self up a *tokoyo* geco nasty as f*ck lol and *a little lizard that looked like a tegu* and he is super friendly and interactive, to add on to that a frog it's a endless pit lol I will get pics when I find my cam....
























Just a quick idea. Instead of buying animals that you don't have a clue about, either in name or care, spend some money on some books to learn about reptiles. You are giving all responsible reptile keepers a bad name. I was willing to help you at first with some of your questions but now just seing you post makes me feel sick.
[/quote]

a lizard that looks like a tegu ??? if you cant even remember the name of what you buy, you shouldnt buy it. I completelty agree with you bawb2u, buy a book and honestly take some responsibilty for what you buy, your starting to sound like every negitive thing we read in the paper about someones pet reptile that got loose and/ or bit someone whether you or a random person.


----------



## ChilDawg

Not to pile on, but it is called a "Tokay Gecko", and I have no clue what the list of lizards that look similar to tegus includes. So that you might get some help from those who aren't [yet?] completely [blamelessly] exasperated with your rapid accumulation of herps, will you post some pics of the tegu-ish lizard?

Also, will you promise not to try to calculate the LD50 of _Loxosceles_ venom? This has already been done in controlled experiments in labs...and I don't think you have the facilities. You are starting to scare a lot of us with these threads in which you contemplate doing things that aren't safe, even under semi-ideal circumstances, and the attempted keeping of a Brown Recluse [and the subsequent statement that you wanted to use its venom to kill rodents] just adds to that rep.


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Enough points given. CLOSED


----------

